# Good place to shop for plants?



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Wheres a good place online to shop for live plants? Which plants work good with RBP's? I was thinkin maybe some amazon swordplants, anyone else have an opinion? I'd love to hear.

Rock on






















Hero


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

chek out www.aquaticplantdepot.com


----------

